# That is very cute



## Jgon

Is this translation correct?

저거는 아주 귀여운.
That (thing) is very cute.


----------



## Kross

This Korean sentence is not complete. You need to add something to make it sound better like 저거는 아주 귀엽네.


----------



## Jgon

Kross said:


> This Korean sentence is not complete. You need to add something to make it sound better like 저거는 아주 귀엽네.



How is it incomplete?
What was the suffix added here? Was it -ᄇ네 or just -네?
Doesn't -네 (or -네요) express surprise?


----------



## Kross

The basic form of 귀여운 is 귀엽다. Its English counterpart can be "to be pretty." And 귀여운 is kind of an adjective here. So you need to add one of verb endings after that, just like we need to put a be verb before an adjective (That *is* pretty.) For examples, ~귀엽다, ~귀엽네, ~귀엽구나, etc. Yes, 귀엽네~ expresses a little surprise.


----------



## Jgon

Thank you so much for the answer 
It helped a lot.


----------

